# What do you think is the saddest video game ending?



## A name

I thought Red Dead Redemption's "first" ending was pretty sad. It's the only time a fictional thing really got to me lol.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I think the saddest ending to a game I've ever experienced was Metal Gear Solid 3. I was playing it and thought it was one of the best games I ever played. There are very few games where the plot interests me so much that I want to see what happens. I'm usually just in it for the gameplay. But when I got to the end, I seriously couldn't believe it. I don't think I've ever had so much respect for a video game character in my life. 

The ending to Final Fantasy X was also pretty sad the first time I played it. But they completely ruined it with Final Fantasy X-2. There is an ending in that game that I would have preferred to be canon, but nah. They can't have a game that ends on a bad note, lest they make another sequel that nobody wants to play.


----------



## Archaeron

Saddest possible ending: Getting banned without reason.

I experienced this on Maplestory, a 24h ban every week, I never knew why. I didn't even know what a hack was back then lol.


----------



## Plopperton

Have you guys played The Walking Dead yet? It really pushes the boundaries on what storytelling in games can be. Never had a game make me cry before :cry


----------



## Pul5ar

Portal 2, Wheatley! Noooooooo! XD


----------



## erasercrumbs

Ico.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Plopperton said:


> Have you guys played The Walking Dead yet? It really pushes the boundaries on what storytelling in games can be. Never had a game make me cry before :cry


same.


----------



## BrookeHannigan

I cried yesterday at the end when i completed Dreamfall the longest journey
Im sad,cause we lost and the dickheads won, and i died and the little girl...and full of unanswered questions :um
Lol i feel like i failed its just a game though lol


----------



## Joe

Pul5ar said:


> Portal 2, Wheatley! Noooooooo! XD


I don't think anyone could hold back tears during that ending :cry


----------



## gorbulas

Its hard to participate in this thread without reading spoilers so try to keep any specifics from the ending, please 

I haven't finished many games and the games I do play are happy endings. I have been let down on many endings. I'll go through the games that makes me feel a bit sad.

Kotor 2
Fahrenheit / Indigo Prophecy - my pick for saddest out of this group
Half-Life Ep. 2 - probably the wait for whats coming next is the reason! 

That's all I can think of offhand. I'll add more to the list if I can think of anything.


----------



## Tibble

The ending to ff13-2 was pretty sad and unexpected..


----------



## Nitrogen

Pul5ar said:


> Portal 2, Wheatley! Noooooooo! XD


I was going to write the same thing.


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

I cried when I played Duken nukem forever...does that count?


----------



## Kanova

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## SpaceOfMind

The only game ending that made me cry was PMD: Explorers of Sky so I'll say that one.


----------



## AJFA88

Final fantasy X


----------



## aaustin747

Mass Effect 3! Not because it was disappointing or anything like everyone said. The ending I ended up with left me very depressed and hopeless feeling. Seeing my teammates dead and at the end the man and child talking about my character and what had happened as if it was a Greek myth was kinda sad. Also, the music was kinda depressing. However, it was the best game I have ever played.


----------



## Dissonance

I started crying when all the casuals started coming to games.


----------



## fingertips

Dissonance said:


> I started crying when all the casuals started coming to games.


how dare anybody enter your secret nerd clubhouse


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Dissonance said:


> I started crying when all the casuals started coming to games.


----------



## Abenthy

Half life 2: Episode 2

It actually had an effect on me. Usually, I'm pretty apathetic toward video game characters.


----------



## Sourdog

Mass effect 3 because they were dissapointing and also because it was the end of my favourite series.


----------



## nullptr

I've heard the walking dead was the saddest, I don't really feel emotional about games though, AC3's ending got me angry though.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Mass Effect 3 if the endings good or bad the greatest man in the galaxy died.


----------



## Sniper Wolf

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I think the saddest ending to a game I've ever experienced was Metal Gear Solid 3. I was playing it and thought it was one of the best games I ever played. There are very few games where the plot interests me so much that I want to see what happens. I'm usually just in it for the gameplay. But when I got to the end, I seriously couldn't believe it. I don't think I've ever had so much respect for a video game character in my life.
> 
> The ending to Final Fantasy X was also pretty sad the first time I played it. But they completely ruined it with Final Fantasy X-2. There is an ending in that game that I would have preferred to be canon, but nah. They can't have a game that ends on a bad note, lest they make another sequel that nobody wants to play.


I think I'm one of the few players that actually enjoyed killing The Boss...(My inner misogyny).....that said I got teary eyed in Metal Gear solid 4 throughout the whole game and the end


----------



## addictedtochaos

Final Fantasy X


----------



## Parasite Eve

For me it goes to MGS4.


----------



## That random dude

Mass effect 2 when some members of my team died I almost cried but in my defence I had been playing the game for hours so I was really into the game. yet to play Mass effect 3.


----------



## Pesten

Okami, MGS3 

I feel there were others but I cant remember


----------



## matmad94

ff13-2

Seeing Hope's face at the end omg I had way too many feels ;__;


----------



## Mersault

The following was by far the saddest for me, when i was 14:


----------



## TobeyJuarez

ok, its not the end of the game but Dom had to kill Maria, i was literally about to cry


----------



## TobeyJuarez

saddest ending, shadow of the colossus until u find out the real ending


----------



## bananafanafo

Plopperton said:


> Have you guys played The Walking Dead yet? It really pushes the boundaries on what storytelling in games can be. Never had a game make me cry before :cry


THIS

omg..you get so emotionally invested with the characters in that game. yeah, i just about lost it at the end :cry


----------



## M90

This right here.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I was going to say Red Dead redemption too, fantastic game.


----------



## Zeppelin

aaustin747 said:


> Mass Effect 3! Not because it was disappointing or anything like everyone said. The ending I ended up with left me very depressed and hopeless feeling. Seeing my teammates dead and at the end the man and child talking about my character and what had happened as if it was a Greek myth was kinda sad. Also, the music was kinda depressing. However, it was the best game I have ever played.


Why don't they just rebuild Shepard like they did in Mass Effect 2?

But I agree, ME3 had one if the worst endings.


----------



## Cerberios

*This is a Sega Genesis goodie; DARK SAVIOR... I played this every single day as a child, watched my brother play all the time and watched every single possible ending.

The main character chick dies or morphs into one of the main bosses... A lot of people died actually. It's kind of a heart breaking, unconventional love story.*


----------



## creasy




----------



## CrimsonTrigger

You know, I always keep forgetting about Terranigma. This game actually has a pretty sad ending without being overtly weepy like some games. I can't really explain what's so sad about it without giving it away, but it just makes you think about the way life is and how the world has evolved over its creation.

Highly underrated game. It doesn't get the attention it deserves considering it was only released in Japan and Europe, but it's always available to play on a SNES emulator. I encourage anybody who likes RPGs to check this game out if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Sanandreas818

I agree. He finally united with his family and they just killed him. Luckily his son avenged him, but it was still sad. The story is a bit fuzzy sense I haven't played in a long time, but I know that much. I hope they make a sequel.


----------



## drawan

Mafia


----------



## erasercrumbs

Rayman Legends, because I'll never see it thanks to my Ubisoft boycott.


----------



## deuss

Pul5ar said:


> Portal 2, Wheatley! Noooooooo! XD


Hahah! I want a Portal 3. :'(


----------



## Rainbat

The Walking Dead by Telltale.

Fable 1.

KOTOR 1.


----------



## Rhian

Drakengard 2. It wasn't the ending, but still had one of the saddest moments I've seen in a videogame. Awful games, of course, but the first one will always have a place in my heart as the biggest wtf game I've ever played.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## UndreamingAwake

BrookeHannigan said:


> I cried yesterday at the end when i completed Dreamfall the longest journey
> Im sad,cause we lost and the dickheads won, and i died and the little girl...and full of unanswered questions :um
> Lol i feel like i failed its just a game though lol


Haven't played that game in ages. That brings back some good gaming memories. I liked the whole creepy undertone with the girl popping up on random tv screens and monitors, along with solving puzzles and stuff. It was a nice change of pace.

But on topic, i'd be inclined to say RDR as well. There's probably more games with an ending like that that I played, but they don't really come to mind right now.


----------



## Samtrix




----------



## NeuromorPhish

To The Moon 
(it even made PewdiePie cry :cry)


----------



## KangalLover

metal gear solid 4


----------



## AceRimmer

Halo 4. Two star-crossed soulmates torn asunder by the hands of Fate. *sniff* *sniff*


----------



## CrimsonTrigger




----------



## rymo

Lost Odyssey
Deadly Premonition


----------



## Flapstar

When I finished season 1 of the Walking Dead game by Telltale, I cried. The choices I made during the game made me develop bonds with the characters and everything that happened hit me hard. Felt weird crying over a game.


----------



## budcompany

oddly enough i thought that medal of honor tier 1 was pretty freakin sad and same with the new one medal of honor war fighter...a lot different than most military fps campaigns


----------



## TrueAstralKnight

Ghost Trick

Sad because it was over. Such an amazing heartwarming tale with almost no loose ends.


----------



## RyanE1991

I also found the ending to red dead sad, although i knew what would happen though because my friend spoiled it for me... but the pure shock value of that ending was just incrdbile, i love rockstar games


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Nobody spoil Red Dead for me. I have the game and want to find out what happens myself.


----------



## Bronzewing

The Walking Dead. It was the first time I have _ever_ cried from a game


----------



## TheExplosionist

Outcast (PC, 1999)


----------



## AbbyWanKenobi

Portal!
Hahaha, no. Just kidding.
Definitely... Halo 4. So sappy!!


----------



## ThePeon

*Well...*



AbbyWanKenobi said:


> Portal!


Well, if you just stay on the conveyer belt at the end and let yourself be roasted, then yes! 

For me, I'm not sure this is the "saddest" but the ending of Starcraft:BW was pretty depressing. The dark faction crushes the grey and light factions, Fenix, one the few truly good characters, is dead, and the ominous specter of Duran's plans casts an even darker shadow over it all.


----------



## erasercrumbs

Super Metroid's ending was pretty sad for its time. And it didn't even have any dialogue, once the prologue at the beginning ends.


----------



## i just want luv

Dante's inferno? probably more something else then sad though.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss

Crisis Core. Hands down. Despite all of the flaws the game had, Zack was still an excellent character, and exceptionally selfless. The whole scene at the end just hit me like a ton of bricks despite knowing it was coming.
Following that, 999. Most of the endings are particularly depressing.


----------



## CWe

Donkey kong country for Super Nintendo!

I think it was just the fact that the game was over. 

Does that qualify as a sad ending?


----------



## Lil Sebastian

The bad Persona 4 ending


----------



## paragon730

i cried at the end of halo 4 i cant believe cortana is gone one of the sadist ending ever


----------



## Dissonance

fingertips said:


> how dare anybody enter your secret nerd clubhouse


I'm still crying.


CrimsonTrigger said:


>












All the way boyo, that's totally what I meant.

I have to say the mother series pulled my heart strings especially two and three.

Bioshock (good) ending was a sweet and sad ending (that apparently people thought was disappointing) and it's successor Bioshock 2 (although I found this one disappointing because there was no closure and have no idea of what happened afterwards after choosing all the good choices for so long in the game on hard mode)

Another one would be Katawa Shoujo, the whole game was rather heavy on the heart strings. (except Rin, because your path was stupid)

Dark Souls is a sad game, there is no hope the whole game is a bleak world and no matter what you do your efforts will be pointless or downright evil. Prepare to Cry edition indeed.

I think Majora's Mask was a sad game, the ending may have missed the whole make me break down crying, but it's sad because Skull Kid had betrayed his friends and treated them poorly the whole game and literately every mask you get someone has to make a sacrifice or is tied to something overall more depressing or darker.

(Forgive me for not mention Link's Awakening, there are games I haven't beaten at all yet, this applies to shadow of the boolasis, so shut up I know D:<)

DON'T FORGET ****ING YUME NIKKI, the whole game is really dark and messed up, especially at the end of the game when what she does is completely depressing added to what is alluded to what happened to her was r*pe and possibly a hikkimori.

Yes there is also Red Dead Redemption.

OH AND ANOTHER GAME Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days is also another game with a sad ending that happens to be what I consider was spoiled by Roxas's ending comment.

And Finally we have Skullgirls, the one out of all these sad endings that grabbed me was Painwheel's Ending who was abandoned by her parents and turned into a monster forcefully.


----------



## Droidsteel

A name said:


> I thought Red Dead Redemption's "first" ending was pretty sad. It's the only time a fictional thing really got to me lol.


This was the saddest imo, especially as everything seemed really happy and then it all got ****ed up :cry


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Resident Evil 0 has a pretty sad ending, but that's only because it was the last game that Rebecca had a role in. Bring this girl back damn it! I miss her =(

And I'm not talking about DLC or extras either. Her Resident Evil 5 appearance does not count because of that. But she's still my favourite character in mercenaries.


----------



## karras

Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## chameleon persona

aaustin747 said:


> Mass Effect 3! Not because it was disappointing or anything like everyone said. The ending I ended up with left me very depressed and hopeless feeling. Seeing my teammates dead and at the end the man and child talking about my character and what had happened as if it was a Greek myth was kinda sad. Also, the music was kinda depressing. However, it was the best game I have ever played.


yes mass effect 3 had me crying like a baby, teammates didnt die tho, it first hit a nerve with me when the flashes of your crew saluting you started. i was literally sobbing so bad i had to watch it again lol

best sci fi trilliogy ever


----------



## Cylon

karras said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4.


This one, without a single doubt. First game that actually got me emotional, I couldn't take it haha!


----------



## Dan iel

I have to agree with Red Dead, right in the boyvaries. Metal Gear Solid 4 gets pretty emotional to


----------



## Soto98

The ending of Half-life 2 ep 2.


----------



## TheaterofHope

Ending of Forza Motorsport

);


















Because I wanted to play more..


----------



## AussiePea

Walking dead.


----------



## Tokztero

Soto98 said:


> The ending of Half-life 2 ep 2.


Indeed.

Silent Hill 4: The Room's ending was also sad.


----------



## Salvador Dali

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the Last of Us yet, that ending stuck with me for a while. I don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't played it yet, but playing through the last part of the game was very difficult for me (and I don't mean in terms of gameplay difficulty).


----------



## Double Entendre

Hmmm Metal Gear Solid 3 stands out for me. To the Moon, Walking Dead, Red Dead Redemption all stand out.


----------



## JH1983

They've already both been mentioned, but Final Fantasy X and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## last hope

gears of war 2 I think or maybe 3 the part when dom dies.


----------



## JustThisGuy

AussiePea said:


> Walking dead.


Yea, agreed.

Honorable mention to Silent Hill 2's endings. Each one had it's own depressing factor, save the secret Dog Ending.


----------



## probably offline

The only time I've cried while playing a game is during this scene in FF7:

[spoiler=don't look if you haven't played it]



[/spoiler]


----------



## JH1983

probably offline said:


> The only time I've cried while playing a game is during this scene in FF7:
> 
> [spoiler=don't look if you haven't played it]
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]


I totally didn't see it coming at the time either. I remember playing it and just being shocked at what was happening.

I like your FF6 Ultros quote, that's the best game of all time in my opinion.


----------



## s1819

Final Fantasy X


----------



## probably offline

JH1983 said:


> I totally didn't see it coming at the time either. I remember playing it and just being shocked at what was happening.
> 
> I like your FF6 Ultros quote, that's the best game of all time in my opinion.


Hee hee hee. Uncle Ulty is quite the sophisticated and sneaky octopus. ff7 and ff6 are very close on my list(I also have a soft spot for ff9).


----------



## JH1983

probably offline said:


> Hee hee hee. Uncle Ulty is quite the sophisticated and sneaky octopus. ff7 and ff6 are very close on my list(I also have a soft spot for ff9).


I guess I need to play FF9 again. I beat FF8 and FF9 when they first came out and neither of them left a huge impression on me and I keep hearing how great FF9 was. I feel like I didn't give it a proper chance or something. FF6 I could practically quote the entire game even though I haven't played it in 15+ years. FFX I found very memorable as well. Ogre Battle on SNES was a fantastic game a lot of people never played. Also, Lost Odyssey on Xbox 360 was excellent. It plays just like an older Final Fantasy game.


----------



## rosetintmyworld7

The Walking Dead. It is one of the few game endings which made me feel truly upset.


----------



## SHOVEL SMACKER

_The Walking Dead Game  When Lee died and you had to choose what to tell Clementine so it would help her in the future. Oh god it was so sad :c and the song they played at the ending :ccccccccccccc_


----------



## jasiony

BrookeHannigan said:


> I cried yesterday at the end when i completed Dreamfall the longest journey
> Im sad,cause we lost and the dickheads won, and i died and the little girl...and full of unanswered questions :um
> Lol i feel like i failed its just a game though lol


OOOOH, I remember that game! It was such a sad and unfulfilled ending. They're making a sequel that is going to be released in episode format, hopefully that will clear up what was going on in the game


----------



## BTAG

It has to be either The Walking Dead, or MGS 3. The Walking Dead probably wins out. I can't think of many games with a sad ending. If we were talking about saddest moments overall , I'd also include Gears of War 2.


----------



## Dark Light

Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven.


----------



## Sindelle

I remember being depressed for several days at the end of Mass Effect 3.


----------



## midnightson

Idk. This part of the Xenosaga episode 2 ending was sad:


----------



## Steve French

Maybe MGS3 or Final Fantasy X.

I don't remember getting emotional with too many games. Maybe the ones I really enjoyed and was disappointed they were ending.

Haven't found too too many games where I could get really invested in the story. One area where games have a ways to go yet.


----------



## gamingpup

Kingdom hearts 358/2 days... Poor Xion


----------



## DannyBoy64

Bioshock Infinite


----------



## MuffinMan

To The Moon, it had a pretty sad ending if I recall.


----------



## Steve French

Slipped my mind earlier, the ending to Twilight Princess had was pretty depressing. Great game.


----------



## The Radiant Hero

This ending. It gives me feels so much. Especially at the part where Fox and Pepper speak, which is rare for a SNES game.


----------



## Dan88

Arkham city, as it actually made me cry for the Joker. The last of us also had a very sad ending.


----------



## drganon

The ending to the first season of the walking dead game was pretty depressing.


----------



## Kiba

The first time i played FFX in middleschool, the ending was a tearjerker. But after re-playing the HD re-release i realized that it really wasn't all that sad and the story wasn't very engaging.... I think i was just more of a little girl in my younger days. To the moon, like someone already mentioned was very sad.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Ending to Link's Awakening..


----------



## Fat Man

Mother 3's ending is pretty sad in my opinion.


----------



## feels

Nanorell8 said:


> Mother 3's ending is pretty sad in my opinion.


Oh god. I felt like I had just lost a bunch of friends when that game ended. I literally cried. And they have the player insert their name earlier in the game so it feels like they're really talking to you at the end. :cry What a perfect game.


----------



## Fat Man

feels said:


> Oh god. I felt like I had just lost a bunch of friends when that game ended. I literally cried. And they have the player insert their name earlier in the game so it feels like they're really talking to you at the end. :cry What a perfect game.


I had tears running down my face too when I reached the end. The final battle is what tugged my heartstrings the most:cry


----------



## jim11

Final Fantasy X. 

When Yuna whistling at the dock.


----------



## BillDauterive

Connor just can't catch a break in Assassin's Creed III.

He sees his mother die in front of his eyes as a child when his village is attacked, has to kill his best friend from childhood and his father, sees that even though he fought for American independence, at the ending of the game as the British ships sail away that blacks are now being enslaved and cannot take part in "freedom" as their white brethren and that his village has been abandoned as his people move further west away from encroaching white settlers, loses his mentor from old age who taught him to be an Assassin, etc. 

Never even gets a romantic interest unlike the other protagonists to counteract all the hardships he had to endure, etc.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Super Mario Bros. 2

It was all just a dream.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Stalker shadow of chernobyl has some pretty sad endings. Kind of weird endings, but still sad when you consider it happens to the main character you've been playing with for so long.


----------



## JohnWalnut

iminnocentenough said:


> Ending to Link's Awakening..


I second this. It doesn't help that it took me months to beat it, so I felt really attached to the island and its inhabitants and was hoping for some happy ending between Link and Marin. It may not be what I expected, but that didn't make the game less good.



CrimsonTrigger said:


> You know, I always keep forgetting about Terranigma. This game actually has a pretty sad ending without being overtly weepy like some games. I can't really explain what's so sad about it without giving it away, but it just makes you think about the way life is and how the world has evolved over its creation.
> 
> Highly underrated game. It doesn't get the attention it deserves considering it was only released in Japan and Europe, but it's always available to play on a SNES emulator. I encourage anybody who likes RPGs to check this game out if you ever get the chance.


Also a pretty sad ending in a different way, you basically play as the tragic hero. Actraiser had a similar ending but in Terranigma it's more pronounced as you get more attached to the main character (who has an actual *gasp* personality).


----------



## Psyflux

BillDauterive said:


> Connor just can't catch a break in Assassin's Creed III.


I'll second that. That last scene where you return to his village left me feeling pretty depressed, partly because it's not all fiction. The AC Revelations ending though...
"No books...no wisdom...just you, fratello mio."


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

Commander Shepard death in Mass Effect 3


----------



## The Exodus

Brothers; A tale of two sons

That ending was painful.


----------



## Brisby

I *sobbed *at the end of To the Moon ops


----------



## juvefan

Mass effect 3. Not because it was actually sadening but because i no lifed 1, 2, and 3 in a couple days straight and was sad it was over haha


----------



## Jermster91

The ending to Valiant Hearts:The Great Wat was sad. I think he did was most of us would have done in that situation when you have seen an idiot commander waste a lot of good lives.


----------

